# Probleme mit Race Face XY Sattelstütze



## Wandlerin (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo

mein Freund und dessen Kumpel hatte gestern ziemlich Ärger bei der Montage einer XY Stütze.

Da er schon zwei andere XY-Stützen an anderen Rädern einsetzt war er doch ziemlich frustriert als sich die Sattelneigung nur wenige Grad verstellen ließ.
Und dies auch nur mit viel Kraft (doch die Klemmschraube war weit genug auf ), dabei zeigten sich dann auch gleich heftige Riefen im Material, was wohl auf unsaubere Gleitflächen schließen lässt. Die O-Ring-Nut fluchtet auch nicht übereinander und die "Walze" sitzt auch nicht Mittig im Klemmkopf!

Ach ja, das Positive war das sie vor der Montage des Sattels zuerst die noch vorhandenen Grate an der Gestellaufnahme entfernten, da diese sonst mit Sicherheit die Sattelgestellholme beschädigt hätten...

Und das bei Made in Canada 

Der Anruf beim Händler brachte dann nur , nachdem er von diesem als salopp gesagt "ungeschickt" bezeichnet wurde "da haben sie wahrscheinlich die Schrauben angezogen bis zum Anschlag" ....das er die Stütze frei zurückschicken soll....

Da die beiden anderen Stützen funktionieren (die eine läuft recht zäh, die andere sehr leicht beim Neigungsverstellen), ist das schon merkwürdig.

So nun meine Frage an euch:

Hat jemand von euch auch mal so eine Erfahrung mit dem Teil gemacht????


Danke im Voraus

Wandlerin


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Mai 2007)

dazu dies........

http://www.raceface.com/components/Backstage Vids/QC-backstage.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (13. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre 2 XY-Stützen (1x 6 Jahre, 1x3Jahre alt). Beide lassen sich chirurgisch genau verstellen. Für mich immer noch die besten je gebauten Sattelstützen.


----------



## Wandlerin (13. Mai 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> dazu dies........
> 
> http://www.raceface.com/components/Backstage Vids/QC-backstage.htm






Da komm ich leider nicht weiter, die Seite baut sich nicht komplett auf...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Mai 2007)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Da komm ich leider nicht weiter, die Seite baut sich nicht komplett auf...



Hi Wandlerin

is`n Clip der die Qualitätskontrolle der "Outgoing Parts" beschreibt............

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da ein Herstellungsfehler unterlaufen ist. Hätte die doch beim Check gemerkt. Aber wer weiß....? ich bin ja auch nicht mehr von diesen Teilen unbedingt soooooo begeistert.


----------

